# Snow Questions....



## Tractorguy

How many on the forum have had snow already this season?

When?
How much?
How much did you get last season?
More/Less than average?



Do you clear your own Driveway?

Walk-Behind Snowblower?
Tractor Mounted Snowblower?
Tractor Mounted Plow?
Hand Shoveled?



How many times did you need to do it last season??



Do you like snow?

Ideal date for *FIRST* Snowfall? 
Ideal date for *Last* Snowfall??


----------



## DeereBob

No snow yet but all the leaves more than make up for the white stuff. Last year probably used the tractor-snowthrower 4 times since we had so little snow. I also have a 5HP Craftsman walk behind snowblower that I use for sidewalks and sometimes the back deck plus 2 snow shovels for the front stairs. Driveway is about 300' long with 5,400 sq. ft. and I can clear 4" of snow in about 20 minutes with the 46" snow thrower. Wet or deeper snow takes longer since I have to slow down.


----------



## guest

no snow yet.. they say flurries tonight maybe but that is way early for up here... im getting my snowthrower this week though...

so i am ready.. wont install it as i still need to sweep leaves and maybe one more cut...

sj


----------



## Argee

Ideal date for FIRST Snowfall? *January 1*
Ideal date for Last Snowfall?? *January 2*
:hand:


----------



## Tractorguy

Argee-
You are a disgrace to trolls everywhere...
If there were no cold snowy days, we'd never appreciate the warmer stuff. 

My sister and her husband used to live in Hawaii, as the husband was in the Coast Guard, stationed at Barbers Point CGAS.
They'd only been there about 3 months when they started missing home, and it's interesting weather. Both grew up in the North, He in Northern Minnesota, and She in NW Wisconsin. 

They called us that first year on Christmas Day, and were so sad to hear that it was -25F, and snowing hard..... They had mowed their lawn that morning, as it was the 150th consecutive BORING day of Sunny skies and 80F temps. 

By the time they returned 2 years later, they were so sick of Hawaii Weather that they settled in Sault Ste Marie!!!!

My wife has relatives in Phoenix, and I don't envy them one bit. I feel lucky to live in the Northwoods, where we go from -45F in the winter to (occasional) days of +100F in the summer. My Summer Ideal is about 60F to 65F, and winters are perfect if it stays above Zero, but an occasional -20F just clears out the Riff-Raff from Illinois & Michigan!!!

(wink)


----------



## parts man

We have had no snow this fall as yet, ussually we have light snow come and go by now. Feels like it will be coming soon tho', about 20deg F tonight, and we comonly get snow into april, just makes mud as the ground is mostly bare by late march/ early april.

We use a 6 foot blower on the back of a 50HP farm tractor, works really nice!! For areas around the farm with hidden obstacles we use a front end loader on our 42 HP tractor that also gets daily use feeding round bales of hay to our cattle.

This year spring was late, summer was late, fall was late. Here's hopin' that winter will be late and spring early this year!


----------



## DeereBob

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *...winters are perfect if it stays above Zero, but an occasional -20F just clears out the Riff-Raff from Illinois & Michigan!!!
> 
> (wink) *


Who you calling Riff-Raff - Cheesehead! 

I'll have you know I cross-country skied at Mt. Telemark when it was -20F and had to remove a layer of clothing I was so warm!! Only problem was avoiding those darn locals who kept falling in front of me!


----------



## Tractorguy

Oh Great.... Commentary from an RCM!!!!!


----------



## tisenberg

In Virginia, we are sitting right on the jet-stream lip. We either get snow or not. Most snows are less than an inch and are gone by noon. We even get 2 inches that can be gone in less than 24 hours. Every couple of years we get nailed. It's usually 12 inches on day, 15 the next morning then another 12 within a day or two. Our biggies are also usually nor-easterns. 

This year, nothing yet. Last year two nice deep ones.

I plowed with my 12.5 Sentinal until it wouldn't more the snow anymore. I ended up with a clearing barely wide enough to drive through.


----------



## Argee

Hey Tractorguy,

Do you dairyheads get any lake effect snow? :lmao: 

When it moves across the pond from you, it wicks up a lot of moisture and dumps it on us.:crazy:


----------



## Tractorguy

Argee-
Right where I live, we get Lake effect, but people who live 20 miles East or West don't.....

There is a small valley running from the lakeshore near Ironwood toward the SE for about 80-90 miles inland. Within the valley, we get Lake effect snow. Ironwood gets 150-200" per year, we get 85-100" here, and east or west of us, there's only 40-50" Last winter, most of the state had bare ground for the majority of the winter, while we had 100"+

Location, Location, Location.....


----------



## Argee

Well we're right in a snowbelt. Gaylord, which is 20 miles south is the highest elevation in this neck of the woods, so it's a bullseye for lake effect snow. We've been getting upwards of 200+ inches in the last few years. It seems this year is setting up for a big winter.


----------



## Tractorguy

I knew that about Gaylord.... It's the Traverse Bay (OK, Petoskey) curse....


----------



## Argee

Traverse City, Petoskey don't get it as bad as the interior. Snow seems to go right over them and starts dumping inland about 20 miles.

A few years ago I was down south of TC in mid November, was driving to Frankfort on 31, I was between Lake Michigan and a small inland lake. I stopped and watched as the clouds wicked water from that small lake and dumped it 10 miles farther inland. Where I was at never got any snow. I sat there in awe. It was a site to behold.


----------



## slipshod

*snow*

we got our first snow last year on the night before opening day of deer season.Nov.16 I think,and it was a doozy about 3'.I am 34 miles southwest of Buffalo and we get Lake Effect snow off lake Erie.Aveage snowfall is around 160".Snow moving and removal are a real concern around here.Everything I own is set up to do something with snow.GMC deisel 1 ton dump with 8.5' Meyers plow is my main pusher,4600 John Deere 4 wheel drive drags a box scraper and has a loader.Ford 5000 deisel has a loader with a pusher blade ,double ring chains,loaded tires,and a back blade,my cub,A,and super C have not been put on snow duty yet,but my simplicity 727 with it's little blower can throw some snow.Both my sons 34 and 27 have snow pushing Chevy trucks,so needless to say we make a family outing of snow removal at times.
One area of Buffalo got 7 feet of snow in four days last year.The National guard was called in. All that white turned quite green for me and the crew.


----------



## parts man

Got our first annual taste of white last night, just enough to make some white on the green grass, then turned to rain today and poured all day, of course, today was the predetermined day to sort our calves, all set up so had to go ahead.:crazy: 
I'm not sure of what the official snow fall amount is, but we generally have about 30-36 inches by early march after it's settled out, probly get a total of around 100+ inches per year. One year Moncton (about an hour from here) got 8 feet in one storm, people had to dig a tunnel from their houses. That was the year my uncles snow removal business collapsed, he did by contract up front so he got buried by that storm!


----------



## bontai Joe

Absolute best day for first snow is evening of Dec. 24    And to keep peace with my neighborhood ski resort economy, the best last day is March 15. I've seen it snow as early as Oct 15 and as late as April 15 here in the Poconos. We average 50" to 80" here, but I've seen over 30" get dumped in less than 24 hours. I have a 54" hydraulically operated plow for each of my Deeres and picked up a 48" snowblower this summer for one of them. Got chains, weights, and my new L.L. Bean parka in 3XL Tall so I'm ready!


----------



## leolav

Gotta get a Carhart snow suit for plowing. They keep you super warm and repel snow really well.

I will be going down the blower path this winter also. 

I prefer to plow frequently. That way, I can keep up and get back in asap.

We too have seen 30+" in 24 hrs here in N.E. Had one of them this spring actually (24" in 12 hrs). Pretty freaky.


----------



## guest

hey Leo, I just bought a one piece suit.. the carhart was about 100$ i got a dickies for about 1/2 of that price... i read somewhere someone suggested goggles when snow throwing....


i will be doing it for the 1st time this year.. anybody use goggles?


----------



## leolav

I used goggles with Rain X and they worked fairly well. I prefer to wear a full face goretex ski mask and a baseball hat. It seems to keep the snow from getting in my eyes well.

I am looking forward to getting some snow. Not too much, just a few inches.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by leolav_
> 
> *I am looking forward to getting some snow. Not too much, just a few inches.*


I'm really loathing the idea of snow yet. But I know it's right around the corner. I use to embrace it, but somehow lost that feeling....Hmmmm, I wonder if I left it out in the shop by my tractor....gonna go look for it.


----------



## leolav

Kinda funny. In mid July when your out sitting on your mower mowing your brown lawn in 98 degree heat, alls you can think of is cold weather and snow. Once it gets here, all we can do is think about green grass and warmer weather.

Me, I live for the fall and spring!


----------



## guest

im psyched... i am sweeping the last of the leaves this weekend and will be getting my thrower next week. i hope it fits in my shed...

i pushed a snowblower around last year and am too old to be doing that... 


sj


----------

